# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγείο SILTAL No frost τρέχουν νερά πο κάτω

## marionik

Καλημέρα,

Siltal No Frost NFG 9534/FF το έχω 4 χρόνια..το πρόβλημα είναι οτι τρέχουν κατα διαστήματα νερά απο κάτω ενώ τα πλαϊνά μέρη του ψυγείου είναι πολύ ζεστά..επίσης στον πάτο της κατάψυξης βρήκα παγωμένα νερά..σαν να είχαν πέσει και έχουν παγώσει..Επίσης κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας το μεσαίο ράφι της συντήρησης γεμίζει νερά..μόνο αυτό..τοπρώτο ράφι ή η φρουτοθήκη είναι στεγνά...

Γενικά  ψύξη - κατάψυξη λειτουργεί κανονικά δηλαδή έχει απόδοση κανονική και τα τρόφιμα είναι κρύα όπως πρέπει...

έβγαλα το ψυγείο απο τη θέση του αλλά όλη η πλάτη είναι κλειστή εκτός απο το κάτω μερος που βλέπω καλωδιάκια και το χωρο του μοτερ..αλλά λεκάνη με νερό δεν είδα...

Μήπως γνωρίζετε ποιο μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα και τρέχουν τα νερά από κάτω και στο ράφι της συντήρησης???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> επίσης στον πάτο της κατάψυξης βρήκα παγωμένα νερά.


Η λέξη παγωμένα νερά είναι πρόβλημα , στην κατάψυξη όλα πρέπει να είναι "πέτρα" . σημαίνει ότι στην κατάψυξη έχεις μειωμένη απόδοση , και αν έχεις εκεί μειωμένη απόδοση , λόγω και του No Frost (κανάλια με ανεμιστήρες στην κατάψυξη και συντήρηση) που μεταφέρουν την ψύξη από την κατάψυξη προς την συντήρηση, σημαίνει ότι τα κανάλια αυτά για κάποιον λόγω βούλωσαν από πάγους και δεν γίνεται ανακατανομή της ψύξης όπως πρέπει , και λιώνουν οι πάγοι με αποτέλεσμα τα λιμνάζοντα νερά .(ακόμα και στην συντήρηση)

Κάνε το μια γενική απόψυξη για 2 μέρες (ανοικτές πόρτες) και ξανα βάλε το μπροστά . αν στο ξαναπαρουσιάσει σύντομα το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να το δει τεχνικός από κοντά , μπορεί να έχει οτιδήποτε π.χ να μην λειτουργεί η αντίσταση απόψυξης, ή ο χρονοδιακόπτης με τον καθιερωμένο προγραμματισμό της απόψυξης , μπορεί και αδυναμία της ίδιας της ικανοποιητικής ψύξης που πρέπει να έχει. (όταν το ξαναδοκιμάσεις μετά από τον καθαρισμό ) βάλε αν έχεις εκείνα τα ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα εσωτ/ εξωτερικού χώρου (με καντράν οθόνης που το βάζεις εκτός ψυγείου για να το παρακολουθείς) .. και το καλώδιο ... στην συντήρηση στο κέντρο (αποβραδίς χωρίς να ανοίγεις πόρτες) μέχρι πρωίας και δες την θερμοκρασία στην συντήρηση αν κυμαίνεται από +4 έως +7 βαθμούς περίπου . Για να διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν πάσχει από μη ικανοποιητική ψύξη ... (για τις πρώτες ώρες/ μέρες λειτουργίας του ψυγείου) ... 
Αν στην συνέχεια και μετά από καιρό δεις μείωση απόδοσης (μια από τα ίδια δηλαδή , με λιμνάζοντα νερά είτε στην κατάψυξη είτε συντήρηση) . κάλεσε τεχνικό να το δει.




> αλλά λεκάνη με νερό δεν είδα


 αν ψάξεις καλά θα δεις ότι έχει λεκάνη , απλός λόγω της κλειστής πλάτης μπορεί να μην το είδες , αν εσωτερικά στην πλάτη της συντήρησης δεις μια τρύπα αποχέτευσης και ακολουθήσεις το ύψος της θα καταλάβεις και που καταλήγει.

Έλεγχος και στα λάστιχα πόρτας να δεις αν έχουν κενά και υπάρχουν τυχόν απώλειες ψύξης από εκεί

----------


## marionik

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σας..ο πατος. της καταψυξης είχε νερό παγωμενο πετρωμενο...  τα νερά στη συντήρηση προέρχονταν από τη πλάτη εκεί πρέπει να είναι και οι αεραγωγοι..... οι σταλες συγκεντρωνονται κάτω από τη φρουτολεκανη και τρεχανε έξω κάτω από τη πόρτα.....
Όπως ειπατε το ψυγείο το αδειασα και το άνοιξαν...Τρίτη πρωί θα το βάλω συνάντησε πριζα και θα ενημερωσω....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οι σταλες συγκεντρωνονται κάτω από τη φρουτολεκανη και τρεχανε έξω κάτω από τη πόρτα.....


Τότε είναι βουλωμένη η έξοδος της αποχέτευσης στην πλάτη της συντήρησης , πιθανόν να δεις ένα λεκανάκι μακρόστενο συνήθως όπου θα έχει λιμνάζοντα νερά , και κάπου εκεί την έξοδο , εκεί μπορείς να το καθαρίσεις και με κάποιο καλώδιο χοντρό ή ευλύγιστο σύρμα ή καυτό νερό για να καθαρίσει από το φράξιμο.

----------


## marionik

Καλησπέρα, όντως βρήκα πάνω από το μοτερ μια λεκανη γεματη νερό, εβαλα σύρμα τώρα το έβαλα σε λειτουργία και περιμένω να δω πως θα πάει..θα ενημερωσω..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επίσης καλησπέρα . αυτό που έκανες μέχρι τώρα με το να καθαρίσεις το λεκανάκι δεν σημαίνει τίποτα . απλά καθάρισες την έξοδο της αποχέτευσης . Για τα νερά που συγκεντρώνονται (εσωτερικά στην πλάτη της συντήρησης σου / φρουτολεκάνη ) για να φύγουν μέσα από την αποχέτευση και να καταλήξουν σε εκείνο το λεκανάκι πάνω από το μοτέρ (που είναι ζεστό και εξατμίζει αυτά τα νερά στο περιβάλλον).

Όμως όπως ανάφερα παραπάνω έχεις πρόβλημα στο No Frost σύστημα όπου βουλώνουν περιοδικά τα κανάλια (αεραγωγοί) από πάγους και από άλλη αιτία.
Το πρόβλημα πιθανόν να σου ξαναπαρουσιαστεί . 
Γιαυτό ανάφερα να γίνει πρώτα μια απόψυξη με ανοικτές τις πόρτες να ξεβουλώσουν τα κανάλια  (αεραγωγοί) .. (όχι η αποχέτευση ) άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο.
Και μετά αφού γίνει η απόψυξη θα το βάλεις και πάλι μπροστά για να δεις πως πάει. από εκεί και ύστερα. Αν σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα (π.χ. λίγες μέρες ) ξαναβουλώσουν τα κανάλια ή δεις εκείνη την χοντρή στρώση πάγου εντός κατάψυξης στο πάτωμα που ανάφερες πριν  .. τότε πρέπει να το δει τεχνικός. 

ΥΓ Όταν καθαρίζουμε τα νερά στην λεκάνη πάνω από το μοτέρ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλα νερά το ψυγείο να βρίσκεται εκτός λειτουργίας

----------

